# My Beetle Build Starts



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got back into a VW thought I could move onto something else but got sucked back in just grabbed me a sweet 2012 Turbo fitted with every option available. My first VW was an 02 Jetta man did I put alot of money into it and I started this one with I'm not gonna do that again. But thats not lasting very long I had it a week and already ordered stuff.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

1st VW







my new toy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

My next thing is to figure out what I want to do first


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Man I love those seats! Are those factory seats?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, i think they have red on black, blue on black or black on black.

Nice car, good luck with it, i have the same seats.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice!! Red inserts over Platinum Gray look great. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jokerny77 said:


> My next thing is to figure out what I want to do first


An awesome wheel with matching red stitching (to go with the seats)


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> An awesome wheel with matching red stitching (to go with the seats)


You suck! :laugh: This is exactly what it needs. What were they thinking using that skinny steering wheel?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> You suck! :laugh: This is exactly what it needs. What were they thinking using that skinny steering wheel?


My thoughts exactly which is why it's the first thing i did, well no first thing was chip then this, highly recommend it to anyone coming from any of the other flat bottomed wheeled vw products.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

what year is your car? i want the gauges but the 2012 from what I've read didn't come with them


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> what year is your car? i want the gauges but the 2012 from what I've read didn't come with them


I have a 2012 with them, just depends on when it was manufactured

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


>


Can't see these pics at work. How is your's equipped? Mine has them, but it's a Sunroof / Sound / Nav / LED car. I know the early ones were hit and miss with the gauge pack option. Sorry about that.  In all honesty though, the only gauge that matters to me is the boost gauge, and it doesn't measure vacuum pressure anyway, so you have to subtract 15 PSI from what ever it says.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe can you put some nice gauges in there instead of the stock ones


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> maybe can you put some nice gauges in there instead of the stock ones


Yea I've been hoping someone comes out with an entire pod to replace it, otherwise I'll be dismantling it and making up my own


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

gonna be doing a set of Aspec turbo pipes this weekend and my forge bov kit. I'll try to upload some pics.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> gonna be doing a set of Aspec turbo pipes this weekend and my forge bov kit. I'll try to upload some pics.


I will have to keep an eye on this thread now.opcorn:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just ordered my tbe


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> My next thing is to figure out what I want to do first


Yes, I got the same interior and when i go thru drive thru, people comment how stunning the inside is.

PS there is a limited amount they can make two tone interiors.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

did the lower turbo hose today very easy install if anyone is not familiar this is the stock one pass side behind the wheelwell liner


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stock pipe compared to aspec turbo pipe very good quality and fitment I read stories about crap fitment but had no problems


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

install was a breeze gonna do the top when I get my intake easier that way with everything removed


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

also did the forge bov install to my surprise had the upgraded dv in but did the swap anyway also very easy to do


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

unfortunately came across this and kinda just wanted to be careful and get the car back together for now hopefully she crawls away (female black widow and her babies)


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> unfortunately came across this and kinda just wanted to be careful and get the car back together for now hopefully she crawls away (female black widow and her babies)


 Ouy Vey!!. Be very careful! I would highly recommend doing some fumigation before doing anything else. Seriously, those things can kill you!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats on the ride!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thks I'll be installing the top turbo pipe and the intake tomorrow afternoon hopefully my tbe this weekend  update with some more photos for anyone interested in the bolt ons I'm doing


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok got my intake installed also did the top turbo which was so easy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

this is the stock pancake style pipe and the aspec pipe


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

on the spider, what the Shee! I'm not sure I'd be able to continue driving the car. I'd have to look for some reason to make the dealer replace it or something, lol. I was going to ask if maybe it hitched a ride from Mexico, but apparently they moved to NY in droves over the summer. Yeesh. I'll have to keep an eye out now.

GTarr


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Car came from Arizona figured that where it came from, but they actually aren't deadly to humans and non aggressive so I should be ok.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Your rockin the mods, thanks for the nice pictures, great progress and when you are able a nice review of what you think and feel, experience since these mods.


I pretty much live and let live, i have captured numerous black snakes, non poisonous, remove them from the are and release them. they are good friends of the farmer and country dwellers, but brown recluse spiders and black widows gotta go, i go out of my way to insure no body in the family has to worry about them. and living in the south, it is something that i have to keep up with.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> Car came from Arizona figured that where it came from, but they actually aren't deadly to humans and non aggressive so I should be ok.


Your rational arguments have no place here, this is the internet!  Seriously, spiders creep me the freak out.

GTarr


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

BSH mounts came hopefully get them on Sunday


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> BSH mounts came hopefully get them on Sunday


Nice!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got the pendulum mount in


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just installed my tbe. Went with the Eurojet 3" for the Gti. Fit perfectly no mods needed to any of the piping. Their v clamp system is great makes install so easy and clean. You know you are getting a tight seal with the male and female joints on the ends of the pipes. All the hangers matched right up with the Beetle.The guy I spoke with at Eurojet gave me a great deal seeing as it wasn't meant for the Beetle and really for the Gti. I couldn't get a better exhaust at a better price. I snapped some photos of it installed.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

heres the dp mounting bracket


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

down the other end of the dp


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

J pipe


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

out the back


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

this is the tip might be short by an inch but I can live with it


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

and the end looks and sounds awesome. freed up so much soon as I started it 
I could hear the intake sucking so much more air the throttle is so much more responsive. I guess that stock dp was so restrictive and the 3" really lets the exh. flow nicely. I'll try to get a short video up if I can


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I dunno....is this the new Black Widow Special Edition rumored to be out?? Hahahaha


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the charlotte web edition haha waiting for her eggs to hatch


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice job, looks great, looking forward to the video.


----------



## focusownerskid (Apr 6, 2001)

On top of things, even going with the GTi exhaust just to get it done.

Looks great. You can always add an inch or so to the tip piping for a bit more flush, I think it looks good.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think Eurojet makes the nicest exhaust and no plans on them making one for the Beetle, install was so easy took me 2 hours total undoing the old and putting in the new. I'm happy with the slightly recessed tips gonna leave it alone, try to post up a video clip tomorrow


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just throw in the engine mount wasn't bad gonna do the trans mount tomorrow. Not too much vibration at all expected more


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice white beetle i came across http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRS-uVX2Is4


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what wheels those are in the black one??!?


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Can anybody tell me what wheels those are in the black one??!?
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


They look like a custom painted VW Detroit/Denver wheel


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice to see someone put a GTI exhaust on. Nice photos


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

did my trans mount today solid as a rock now vibration is a more noticeable now


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Can anybody tell me what wheels those are in the black one??!?
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


 Definitely the Detroits. They look like they've been Powder Coated. 

ECS has them on sale right now. Detroits @ ECS


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

There not the Detroit's similar but different. They have a concave in the middle of the wheel. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The black beetle (and white one) are both using alpil wheels. The black ones are called w12's according to their site. 

http://www.newing-inc.com/wheel/W12.html


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> The black beetle (and white one) are both using alpil wheels. The black ones are called w12's according to their site.
> 
> http://www.newing-inc.com/wheel/W12.html


 I have to say I like those wheels. The concave gives it a great look to me. Can't find what they weigh. Are they boat anchors?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> There not the Detroit's similar but different. They have a concave in the middle of the wheel.
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


 I stand corrected. 

Regardless, I like them.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

threw rims on my car for now til i find something I really like


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

needs to be lowered


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> needs to be lowered


 Agree, but still like those wheels!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got my smoked side lights for my GTI, i think color matched would look good maybe clear, also.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

shot a quick clip of my exh. I reved it to 2k,3k, 4k and then reved it thru idle to 4k


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry for the upside/down not sure what happened was good on my phone. click on the pic for the video clip


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> nice white beetle i came across http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRS-uVX2Is4


 I never considered using light tape on the INSIDE of a car before, I wonder how well it holds up on the seats or if they pull it when someone sits in the seat? Every time I see mention of Tron I want to stripe my car in that stuff. Since my Beetle will be a convertible I have to investigate highlighting the interior with it....


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just ordered my springs will update with pics of the install also before n after shots


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

my next expense


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> my next expense


 Just something I've heard from two people, but apparently that 034 motorsport plate catches more oil than others. So you end up having to empty it a lot more often. Just something I heard like I said don't know how true it is.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

they have a recirculating option that runs the oil back to the motor, similar to what I had on my 02 Jetta which worked perfect


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

If you (or anyone) wouldn't mind... what are the benefits of a catch can? I have an overly built 20V BT in my stable, but this wasn't necessary. I've read several commentaries, but nothing that inspired me to pull the trigger.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've always had them since I was driving older muscle cars. When I saw they sold them for my original VW I said it cant hurt. From what I know the PCV gas' pass back through the intake to be burned again. Those gass' have traces of oil and other crap that collect & eventually gunk up the valves and anything else it comes into contact with. Catch cans just collect the crap that shouldn't be there and redirects it. thats my take maybe I'm wrong


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Any race car I've seen has them installed and all the **** we put on our cars why wouldnt you throw one in


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

ordered my catch can kit just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Installed my H&R super sport springs love the stance its perfect just a finger space in the front and back.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> ordered my catch can kit just waiting for it to arrive


Nice, very interested to hear the feedback on it cuz it may be one of my next purchases.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just did some vag changes these are the ones I did


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

How to Disable door open chime
Go to 17 - Instruments
Click on Code
Go to long coding helper
You will see a pull-down menu for bits 4-7 which allows you to change the country code for the instrument cluster. It is currently set to US. Change it to GB/UK.
Exit out and click Do It.
When your done go back into your MFI and change the units of measurements back to US units (mpg,degrees F and 24 hour clock).

Seatbelt chime mod doesnt work sorry:banghead:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

[08] - Auto/HVAC
Drivers heated seat memory
The Driver side heated seat level (3,2,1) should resume the previous level upon restarting the car.
Found in Adaptation. Change channel to seat heater level driver think it was 6. Then change value below to 1 click save and close controller.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stock







H&R Super Sport Springs


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Don't know why VW insists on giving N.American VWs the off-road stance. 

Yours looks much better. How is the alignment? Did you have to replace anything to dial it in correctly?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

looks dead on to me, drives nice and str8. I never aligned my jetta with the coilovers never had uneven wear.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i guess they give you more room in the back suspension due to weight added and removed over the rear springs


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i guess they give you more room in the back suspension due to weight added and removed over the rear springs


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Boy, those two-tone seats look great but I wish they were available with white inserts. Still, they would likely cost more than a Recaro to swap-out. Currently, I had the dealer installed crap-ass tint replaced with Crystalline including the sun roof combined with an invisible bra on the bumper, hood and mirrors. Ouch! ($). I plan to have the door sills and the rear covered in the same material. Believe you me, it's very pricy stuff!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> H&R Super Sport Springs



Thanks for sharing guess I will put mine on.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

once i put on my 20's, I'll have virtually no space.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got these today waiting on my rear sway bar and 034 catch can kit coming tomorrow


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> once i put on my 20's, I'll have virtually no space.


Your overall tire height should stay the same or within a few tents of an inch from the same so whatever space you have now, you will have after the 20"s. Unless you lower the car more than its current height of course...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah think my current tire height and the new ones are almost 1/2 inch difference


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*andvantage of aspec pipes?*

the car is looking good. Funny, with the new wheels on, it looks shorter than with the stock wheels. 

also, I'm not seeing much of a difference in the aspec hard pipes and the OE pipes other than the new ones are metal and the OE stuff is plastic. What is the difference between them? Are the aspec pipes larger volume wise or possibly non-tapering? Maybe it's just me, but I can't see a noticeable difference that would net an advantage other than a lighter wallet.

On the up and up...the car is coming together nicely. :thumbup:

Oh, that video is no longer working/available.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the link works click the pic, I did feel a slight quicker throttle with the aspec pipes installed, I feel the its flowing air to the turbo better. Plus it may not be a huge difference but with all the others mods it will help. The pipes are round and the stock pancaked, so hard to say if they are bigger. Possibly better flowing since the shape of the pipe doesn't change just has a smooth flow, where the stock ones go from round to oblong to round. Yeah the wheels are 18's but with the lip where the bolts are basically gives the look of 17's, I just wanted a change from stock.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

it says "video not found"

also, i would get rid of the spider...u don't want 100s of babies making you car their home. I know I wouldn't.

ok, on the pipes...the pancake was not as evident in the pics


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

really i checked it again worked, yeah they have an odd shape, unfortunately the spiders didnt make it  had to vacuum them up for my safety


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just threw my rear GTI sway bar in with the neuspeed end links, also changed my drl's to LEds look better


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://s427.beta.photobucket.com/user/scooter7728/media/20130121_152240.mp4.html


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got the wrong kit from 034 so waiting on the right one


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my esp switch yesterday and installed my hid fog lights


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone try one of these mk6 column pods? I thought I read somewhere they fit the beetle


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

another option that tucks them out of the way


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

getting my 034 Catch can kit tomorrow after a mix up


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

opinions on these wheels, not sure if I like them, they would be 19"


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> opinions on these wheels, not sure if I like them, they would be 19"


Like'm, I personally would like them better if the rim of them wasn't polished like that, but overall I think they'll look hot


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

[email protected]*k FEDEX


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

didnt deliver my stuff today


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

yay got my 034 catch can will snap a pic and post it


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

finally got my 034 catch can, install takes no time at all. I opted to go with the oil drain kit so that was the worst part draining the oil. You do need a long 8mm allen socket at least 4 1/2" long to tighten the bolt that you replace when you mount it to the frame. This kit is the best one I've seen the quality is top notch.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> finally got my 034 catch can, install takes no time at all. I opted to go with the oil drain kit so that was the worst part draining the oil. You do need a long 8mm allen socket at least 4 1/2" long to tighten the bolt that you replace when you mount it to the frame. This kit is the best one I've seen the quality is top notch.


Cool, please keep us posted on how often you end up having to empty it. There have been some people with problems with that cc consuming too much oil. My friend jason took his off because he was having to empty it once a week. I'm hoping his was a fluke because I really like their design compared to forge.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Isn't that catch can kit like $500? No thanks.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cool, please keep us posted on how often you end up having to empty it. There have been some people with problems with that cc consuming too much oil. My friend jason took his off because he was having to empty it once a week. I'm hoping his was a fluke because I really like their design compared to forge.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Can the stock cover be out back on, and if so, does it have to be cut or trimmed to fit? 

Is the second line a return or are they both vents/drains? Would the mounting location have any effects on how much oil it consumes? Meaning if the cc is mounted lower than the level of the lines coming from the engine vs at the same level or higher?

I don't know how it works but just tossing out ideas that could've possibly caused his to catch so much oil...

On a different note, what is the blue round piece by the dipstick? Kind of looks like an oil filter but upside down


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Can the stock cover be out back on, and if so, does it have to be cut or trimmed to fit?
> 
> Is the second line a return or are they both vents/drains? Would the mounting location have any effects on how much oil it consumes? Meaning if the cc is mounted lower than the level of the lines coming from the engine vs at the same level or higher?
> 
> ...


Its because of the way 034 decided to route it in the valve cover. Several race cars had the 034 plate and were losing too much oil during the races so they stopped running them. 034 says there is nothing wrong but there have been more than a handful of people who have the issue. But there are also plenty who haven't so I'm not sure. 

And yea that's the oil filter. STP I'm guessing lol, I had the same one before my last oil change lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stainlineho said:


> Isn't that catch can kit like $500? No thanks.


 Got mine for 400 intro price, most kits are around that price but compare what you get in their kits n this one. this is the best value I think.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> Can the stock cover be out back on, and if so, does it have to be cut or trimmed to fit?
> 
> Is the second line a return or are they both vents/drains? Would the mounting location have any effects on how much oil it consumes? Meaning if the cc is mounted lower than the level of the lines coming from the engine vs at the same level or higher?
> 
> ...


 the cover goes back on fine just took pic so you could see it, as for draining it solid oil gets redirected to pan to be reintroduced with the drain kit on the bottom. I had the same setup on my mk4 worked fine. You can take the can out apart and clean It out once and a while


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Normally I would fill the filter than install it... So do you still do that on this motor?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Normally I would fill the filter than install it... So do you still do that on this motor?


Nah, at least I never do.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

filling the filter first would make some mess, I'm so glad they positioned the filter this way my old jetta what a pain to change always made a mess


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

possibly my next upgrades


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never seen a filter on top of the motor like that...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

why wheres your filter?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol I guess it's in the same spot... I mean I've never seen a filter on top of a motor in general. Seen em on the side and bottom but never like that. Suppose it makes it easier to change...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

new lights


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

well that took 20 seconds


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

next my gauge


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> next my gauge


Putting in a boost gauge in that reads vacuum as well?


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> new lights


I would dig seeing these light installed


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

never saw a boost gauge that only measures boost


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

jokerny77 said:


> possibly my next upgrades


Have you priced this stuff out yet? Just wondering what it cost I've had some cars with chassis stiffening products it definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


>


Holy crap those things are bright!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jedidub said:


> Have you priced this stuff out yet? Just wondering what it cost I've had some cars with chassis stiffening products it definitely makes a difference.


 found the best prices on ebay from a few companies the front one from the looks will not fit but the other 2 middle and rear should fit.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> Holy crap those things are bright!


 its the picture, they are bright but look great


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed it


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


>


What lights did you go with?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> installed it


Any trimming to fit or did it go right in?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Lol I guess it's in the same spot... I mean I've never seen a filter on top of a motor in general. Seen em on the side and bottom but never like that. Suppose it makes it easier to change...


Filter relocation kits do that. I had one on a NB Miata because where the original one was just sucked. Figure it this way, low to the ground car with extensive under body plastic to improve airflow does make it easy to get to the filter. Hence, goes up top! Nice thing is, nothing just sits in the filter.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

wow nice:thumbup:




jokerny77 said:


>


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow been a year since I posted anything on this. since then got rid of the 034 catch can put the stock pcv unit in, changed both axles to bulletproof raxles, installed a whiteline rear sway bar


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just got this today from UPS this weekends project


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool! Made company did you go with?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Raxles! Nice!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Raxles! Nice!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


 First ones he made for a Beetle


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i loved my raxles in my old k04 passat. 

PS - what intercooler is that.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

gsp


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

went for a new look this summer


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jokerny77 said:


> went for a new look this summer


sick! 19s?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

absolutely love it :thumbup:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

20's only way to go with the beetle, in person its a perfect match with the color of the car. got a crazy deal on them couldnt pass them up


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

gotta get my ass out in the garage and install my fmic, i should have finished it this weekend I should have finished it


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hurry up geez lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

is it that much of a pain in the ass i did mine on the passat and 2 mk5s and it wasnt hard took me about 2-3 hours on each.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> is it that much of a pain in the ass i did mine on the passat and 2 mk5s and it wasnt hard took me about 2-3 hours on each.


He's past the tough part, getting the bumper off, the rest is easy peasy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i got annoyed but i should have finished it :banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> i got annoyed but i should have finished it :banghead:


Ok, how many clips did you break? Lol I know I broke a few when I did mine 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i broke 2 clips one on each side where the bumper meets the fender/corner of hood and forget about that black shield with the 4 pin/push clips broke the bottom ds clips off :banghead: but everything holds on fine still.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

my car is going to the body shop saturday ill give the guy a heads up about the clips


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

yah plastic crap theres no gentle way to get it off but the piece is replaceable so I'm gonna go to vw and order it then install them and my fmic


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

finished my fmic install this weekend everything fit perfectly glad thats done worst install I did so far


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just did this tonight and have to say simple to do in your driveway the old bushings and sleeves come out easily I didn't use a press. The unibrace slid right in without dropping the exhaust which was nice. The clearance between the sway bar and the unibrace isnt much. Have to take it for a spin and see how it feels now. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> finished my fmic install this weekend everything fit perfectly glad thats done worst install I did so far


You should try on the mk6 gti, pita compared to the beetle

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

glad its done


----------

